# Vit E & Newborn Kid



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

We had a doeling (Ashley) born with WKS on Ash Wednesday. I promptly ordered some selenium & Vit E gel overnight. Everything I read online said she needed more Vit E with it so I gave her some from a punctured Vit E gel cap. 

How much vit E can we give the doeling? She's pygmy if that makes a difference. 

She's improved quite a bit since we gave her the Sel. & Vit E gel and is now standing on her own pretty much every time we check on her. When we have her outside (for potty breaks) she mostly stands and takes a few weak steps. She still can't hold her head up properly but she is very curious about her surroundings and turns her head to look at things, it just seems to be too hard for her to hold her head up for more than a few moments. 

Can I give her more Vit E? How often can it be safely given?


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

With the vitamin E, they come in different sized doses and I don't know what you have. I have the 400 IU and give that to my baby Nubians along with 1/2cc BoSe at birth if they are weak. I haven't had to continue beyond the first dose with my goats. I did have to treat a friend's Boer doeling longer because she was not standing. She dragged her back legs behind her to move. I gave her the vitamin E daily for a few days and a second dose of BoSe three days after the first dose.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually only give the Vitamin E liquid from the capsule the day the babies are born but it is not going to hurt her to give her the Vitamin E daily for a few days.

Selenium though you can overdose them on so don't give that daily.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. Can they overdose on Vit. E?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It is a 200 I.U. dose gel cap. 

No more selenium yet. Going to call around Monday to see if I can find a vet who does goats, If I can I'm going to see if I can get a BoSe shot or if I have to wait. If I can't find a vet I'm going to call the 4 H club and see if they know of a vet who can help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the 400 I.U. of vitamin E & No I don't believe you can overdose her on the Vit. E. I would give her 2 of the 200 units daily for a few days & see if you see a big improvement.


----------

